# Wonky Donkey and the left rein



## emfen1305 (20 October 2017)

I'm getting myself a bit confused on how I can help my horse improve on the left rein.. walk and trot he tracks up fine and you wouldn't notice the difference (bar going a little hollow sometimes) but the canter is just not good and he is quite backwards (on the lunge and ridden). There is a good half stride difference in his left and right rein canter, it's just very stuffy and feels like there's no power there and he will fall back to trot any chance he is given. I try not to do it too much in the school because we both just get frustrated. He's a cob so obviously we have to work a little harder to get the fancy movements but I am bit stumped and my instructor has run out of ideas too! 

I can't 100% rule out pain however he is up to date with all checks (i think a new saddle will help but he does it on the lunge too so that's not the sole cause). The physio has been seeing him every 2 months for the last 18 months can't find any unusual soreness and he looks even when stood square. Does all his stretches fine but can be a little funny with his left hind being picked up. He is not lame on either hard or soft surfaces, no difference on the flexions so loathe to spend any more on vet checks at the mo due to finishing off a claim. Just finished treatment for ulcers but he's been like this since I've had him (over 2years)

So I suppose what I am really looking for is some exercises to help him to use himself on the left rein like he does on the right, I am ideally looking for him to loosen up more than anything. If I've got some thing that I can try to see if there is an improvement then if there's no improvement I can look to getting another vet check to if there's anything physical going on.

Thanks (also is there some sort of course I can go on for how to get my point across concisely!?!)


----------



## be positive (20 October 2017)

I would suspect an underlying issue that has also contributed to the ulcers but as he is "sound" and it may be something he can work through if he learns to carry himself better then getting him to use the hind leg will either allow him to improve or exacerbate the issue and give the vet something more clear to identify.

I am assuming he is happy to work in walk and trot flexing either way when asked on both reins as well as in canter on the right rein so I would actually work more on the right rein where he is comfortable but use plenty of counter flexions in all paces as well as leg yielding both ways, with either flexion, in right canter I would be doing some counter canter as that is useful for true straightness and some walk to canter to get him sharper and in front of the leg.
I would keep the left canter work to very short periods just a few good quality strides and coming back to trot before he falls back being ready to pick it up for a few more strides as soon as he has re balanced, by giving him time to build up rather than trying to force him to keep going you should get better steps through as you can use the transitions to improve his hind leg reaction and engagement, doing more work in counter flexion on the right rein should help build up his strength and straightness. 

I would also do polework, some small grids and always be aiming to have the weaker leg doing more but for less time, quality over quantity is how I work with any horse that has a weakness you cannot improve them if they are always struggling so need to make it easier for them to use the weaker side building little by little, if the work on the good rein improves and is done well it should help the weaker one also.  

If your instructor has run out of ideas maybe try a new one, a fresh pair of eyes may well pick up on something that has been missed so far, running out of ideas is not ideal when training horses as every one comes with a new set of issues and we never stop developing our repertoire for dealing with them.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 October 2017)

Have you considered having a physio look at him?


----------



## DabDab (20 October 2017)

BP pretty much covers it for me above.

I would just add that if he is the same on the lunge then try to scrutinize what it is mechanically that he is doing differently in left canter than right. Is he just not using his back end so dropping onto the forehand and bordering on going 4 beat? Is he swinging his quarters rather than getting his hocks underneath him? Is he struggling to lift his inside fore and just using it to drag himself around?

If there is a specific mechanical fault you can see with his left canter then that might give you and your instructor some ideas for what might help him.


----------



## emfen1305 (20 October 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Have you considered having a physio look at him?
		
Click to expand...

Yes she see's him every 2 months and has done for the last 18 months, he had a compensatory gait and stance when i got him which we've been working on improving


----------



## emfen1305 (20 October 2017)

be positive said:



			I would suspect an underlying issue that has also contributed to the ulcers but as he is "sound" and it may be something he can work through if he learns to carry himself better then getting him to use the hind leg will either allow him to improve or exacerbate the issue and give the vet something more clear to identify.

I am assuming he is happy to work in walk and trot flexing either way when asked on both reins as well as in canter on the right rein so I would actually work more on the right rein where he is comfortable but use plenty of counter flexions in all paces as well as leg yielding both ways, with either flexion, in right canter I would be doing some counter canter as that is useful for true straightness and some walk to canter to get him sharper and in front of the leg.
I would keep the left canter work to very short periods just a few good quality strides and coming back to trot before he falls back being ready to pick it up for a few more strides as soon as he has re balanced, by giving him time to build up rather than trying to force him to keep going you should get better steps through as you can use the transitions to improve his hind leg reaction and engagement, doing more work in counter flexion on the right rein should help build up his strength and straightness. 

I would also do polework, some small grids and always be aiming to have the weaker leg doing more but for less time, quality over quantity is how I work with any horse that has a weakness you cannot improve them if they are always struggling so need to make it easier for them to use the weaker side building little by little, if the work on the good rein improves and is done well it should help the weaker one also.  

If your instructor has run out of ideas maybe try a new one, a fresh pair of eyes may well pick up on something that has been missed so far, running out of ideas is not ideal when training horses as every one comes with a new set of issues and we never stop developing our repertoire for dealing with them.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your detailed reply! Some really good stuff in there that I hadn't thought of! 

The vet agrees with continuing to work, passes all the basic lameness tests so no idea where to start and not sure the insurance will allow us to just start taking punts at stuff having just paid out £4500 for ulcers! Vet thinks working as normal with either make him better or exacerbate it so they can actually start somewhere!

Yeah seems to be fine - straightness training seems to be helping in the walk and trot and we've started leg yielding on the ground and seems to be picking it up quite quickly! I'll try the counter canter, it's something i had thought of but was worried i'd make it worse! Actually having said about walk to canter, he picks up the wrong lead on the walk to canter on the left rein, he gets very frustrated with it which suggests it being a hind problem.. if he's struggling on the left rein would that suggest a left or right hind issue? I think that literally must be the stupidest question anyone has ever asked! Is it an issue with the right hind given that its on the outside? How would I strengthen his right hind? With more work on the left rein?

Have been doing polework twice a week - is this enough do you think? Unfortunately it's very flat around our area so no hills to work with really! I had stopped doing much at all on the bad side but yeah it makes sense to do short and sweet on that rein.

Sorry I'm bombarding you with a load of questions, just feels like everyone thinks I'm mad, they either say "oh that's just the way he is" or "try to put it out your head" but I want to make sure I'm doing right by him! 

You're right about the instructor I suppose, he has been this way for a while, i stopped with lessons after the ulcer treatment started to give us both a bit of a break and chill over the winter!


----------



## emfen1305 (20 October 2017)

DabDab said:



			BP pretty much covers it for me above.

I would just add that if he is the same on the lunge then try to scrutinize what it is mechanically that he is doing differently in left canter than right. Is he just not using his back end so dropping onto the forehand and bordering on going 4 beat? Is he swinging his quarters rather than getting his hocks underneath him? Is he struggling to lift his inside fore and just using it to drag himself around?

If there is a specific mechanical fault you can see with his left canter then that might give you and your instructor some ideas for what might help him.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a good idea, from just looking at him I can't tell but I will video it and watch it back - currently the only difference is that the right canter looks much more forward and free flowing, its easy to get him into the canter and he will stay in it easily, he does drop a little onto the forehand but he maintains the same rhythm but the left canter is much more hollow and stuffy, he will not power through from behind but i don't know what this looks like mechanically so i think videoing might help.. the physio has looked at him and agrees he doesn't look like he's powering from behind but don't know how to get him to do so!


----------



## DabDab (20 October 2017)

Videoing definitely sounds like a plan 
The other thing to try (if you haven't already) is canter shoulder in on either rein. A horse struggling to power through on the left rein will often struggle to hold themselves in shoulder in on the right rein, so it can be a useful exercise to build in gradually without having to overdo the weak side canter


----------



## emfen1305 (20 October 2017)

DabDab said:



			Videoing definitely sounds like a plan 
The other thing to try (if you haven't already) is canter shoulder in on either rein. A horse struggling to power through on the left rein will often struggle to hold themselves in shoulder in on the right rein, so it can be a useful exercise to build in gradually without having to overdo the weak side canter
		
Click to expand...

I have a go pro so i'll stick it to my head haha! 

No I really haven't done much in the way of ridden lateral work recently, in typical cob style is on the forehand and leads with his shoulders so was always worried about them falling out but the ST seems to be helping this! That's a good idea on the shoulder in and makes sense, luckily i seem to have power and impulsion on my side on the right hand canter so i might be able to play a little more without losing all forwardness, i have no chance with the left so the more i can do on the right the better!


----------



## Leo Walker (21 October 2017)

He really doesnt sound that dissimilar to mine when I got him. Sound but not quite right. It was his right hind. He used to swing it wide and had no power at all. No one really knew what to make of it. I got the Horseback Vet out. The man is a genius and fixed him in 30 seconds. I've never seen anything like it before! 

That was February time this year and hes gone from strength to strength. Hes had physio 3 times since to support the muscles while he strengthened up, but hes not needed to see him again and hes straight as a die now and incredibly fit and well. Unrecognisable from the weak little thing I brought home. If I hadnt had him out I think I would have been where you are now with a horse thats not quite right but not really that wrong either.


----------



## Notimetoride (24 October 2017)

Mine is very similar.  Had a 2 year long battle with left canter.  Interestingly, mine too has had an ongoing problem with ulcers, costing slightly more than you.     I too cannot be 10000% sure its not pain related, but im doubtful shes in pain.   So for me, its just been schooling, schooling, schooling and schooling.    I think sometimes its actually me blocking her (or over riding), as I have now got a bit fixated with left canter.   I find that if she is active and thinking forwards, we usually get a half decent strike off.  If shes remotely behind the leg, not focused, or just simply not feeling like it, then left canter just doesnt happen.    Luckily out competing, adrenaline kicks in so we dont usually have a problem.     I just find that if I warm her up loads in walk, suppling her up, then do a million transitions to sharpen her up, then eventually when I ask for the canter, IF shes balanced (and feels like working) then we'll get left canter.    Its definitely getting better, so i wonder if it is a strength/balance thing ?  Interestingly, once in the canter, its really comfortable - its just the strike off thats hit and miss for us.   So in conclusion, ive never really worked out what the problem is, but i cant totally blame her as i feel it may partly be me.  But we're getting there, slowly.


----------



## emfen1305 (24 October 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			He really doesnt sound that dissimilar to mine when I got him. Sound but not quite right. It was his right hind. He used to swing it wide and had no power at all. No one really knew what to make of it. I got the Horseback Vet out. The man is a genius and fixed him in 30 seconds. I've never seen anything like it before! 

That was February time this year and hes gone from strength to strength. Hes had physio 3 times since to support the muscles while he strengthened up, but hes not needed to see him again and hes straight as a die now and incredibly fit and well. Unrecognisable from the weak little thing I brought home. If I hadnt had him out I think I would have been where you are now with a horse thats not quite right but not really that wrong either.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the recommendation  I have contacted him and waiting until he is in my area! I have heard wonderful things but in the meantime I will carry on with my own physio and schooling!


----------



## emfen1305 (24 October 2017)

Notimetoride said:



			Mine is very similar.  Had a 2 year long battle with left canter.  Interestingly, mine too has had an ongoing problem with ulcers, costing slightly more than you.     I too cannot be 10000% sure its not pain related, but im doubtful shes in pain.   So for me, its just been schooling, schooling, schooling and schooling.    I think sometimes its actually me blocking her (or over riding), as I have now got a bit fixated with left canter.   I find that if she is active and thinking forwards, we usually get a half decent strike off.  If shes remotely behind the leg, not focused, or just simply not feeling like it, then left canter just doesnt happen.    Luckily out competing, adrenaline kicks in so we dont usually have a problem.     I just find that if I warm her up loads in walk, suppling her up, then do a million transitions to sharpen her up, then eventually when I ask for the canter, IF shes balanced (and feels like working) then we'll get left canter.    Its definitely getting better, so i wonder if it is a strength/balance thing ?  Interestingly, once in the canter, its really comfortable - its just the strike off thats hit and miss for us.   So in conclusion, ive never really worked out what the problem is, but i cant totally blame her as i feel it may partly be me.  But we're getting there, slowly.
		
Click to expand...

Mmm it is so hard isn't it! Ulcers suggest pain elsewhere but usual investigations show nothing is able to do everything else so I am pleased someone else has been in the same situation (not pleased you are having issues of course!) Yes I think it's the same for me, I am fully aware it is short and collected and stuffy so I override the transition in hope to get some power behind it, he then gets flustered and frustrated and then strikes off wrong or just runs into it, I get more stressed and it is just negative for both of us. I have actually stopped schooling him in the arena for the time being as I know I am the issue, instead I have been lunging and doing in hand work and just schooling out on hacks. The lunging seems to be helping a little bit, he seems to be much more forward on his left rein and i have been doing two very short bursts of canter on each rein before we cool off which seems to be helping. The problem is really exacerbated when we try walk to canter, I meant to video it actually but you can really see him getting confused with his back legs so leaving that for a while until we are back to where we were. My issue is different to yours, the canter is horrible but the strike off is always correct on the left, however on the right, the canter is lovely but the strike off is hit and miss which means one of his hind legs is dodgy but I don't know which one haha! Half of the battle is getting them onside and listening, I spend the first 10 minutes lunging a giraffe/camel hybrid so don't even bother asking him to do anything other than trot around to get it out of his system! If I find an amazing breakthrough,  I will be sure to let you know


----------



## SallyBatty (24 October 2017)

I think other people have already made good suggestions.  Initially, as you said the problem was in left canter, I was going to say that as it is the right hind leg that initiates the left canter and is the driving force then that would be the one with the problem.  However, you then said that the strike off on the right rein was dodgy, so that rather put a damper on that suggestion.  

I would suggest that you try and get someone to film from behind and both sides for both canter leads (both ridden and lunged) so you can then see if you or your instructor can spot a difference in the way he is using his hind legs which may then point to what the issue is.

My 27 year old cob mare can sometimes feel a bit stuffy and sticky with her hind legs in canter if I haven't warmed her up enough in a long stretchy frame in all 3 paces before beginning proper work in a more uphill collected frame.

Hope you manage to work out where the issue is and what works best for you both.


----------



## tristar (25 October 2017)

i would give him lots of long steady canters out hacking, get on the correct lead and sit lightly and don`t clutch at the front.... and go, forwards, forget about dressage, just allow him to mechanically practice canter, so what if he seems queer to start with after a few weeks he will come to himself, when he does i would then ride in the school and ask for nice balance round the short end and big bounding steps down the long side practicing keeping him straight but unhindered by the rider expectations, allowing him to use himself and find his balance and think for himself how it all feels, because at the end of the day its him who is supposed to be doing the work.


----------



## emfen1305 (26 October 2017)

SallyBatty said:



			I think other people have already made good suggestions.  Initially, as you said the problem was in left canter, I was going to say that as it is the right hind leg that initiates the left canter and is the driving force then that would be the one with the problem.  However, you then said that the strike off on the right rein was dodgy, so that rather put a damper on that suggestion.  

I would suggest that you try and get someone to film from behind and both sides for both canter leads (both ridden and lunged) so you can then see if you or your instructor can spot a difference in the way he is using his hind legs which may then point to what the issue is.

My 27 year old cob mare can sometimes feel a bit stuffy and sticky with her hind legs in canter if I haven't warmed her up enough in a long stretchy frame in all 3 paces before beginning proper work in a more uphill collected frame.

Hope you manage to work out where the issue is and what works best for you both.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I still need to get a video but I was watching him tonight (when he was having an absolute whale of a time cantering everywhere!) and the trot to canter is fine on both reins, the walk to canter on the right is fine and gets it instantly but the left walk to canter is a no go, he either just does a fast trot and then breaks into canter or strikes off with his right hind but doesn't push off onto his left hand and goes on the wrong leg or disunited but only in the walk to canter. 

I should have been clearer when I said the right rein is dodgy, my fault! We could never get the right lead but now he is 100% on the lunge but can be a bit iffy ridden which is my fault as I overthink it! Thanks for your advice, I will definitely get a video over the weekend so I can have a proper look!


----------



## emfen1305 (26 October 2017)

tristar said:



			i would give him lots of long steady canters out hacking, get on the correct lead and sit lightly and don`t clutch at the front.... and go, forwards, forget about dressage, just allow him to mechanically practice canter, so what if he seems queer to start with after a few weeks he will come to himself, when he does i would then ride in the school and ask for nice balance round the short end and big bounding steps down the long side practicing keeping him straight but unhindered by the rider expectations, allowing him to use himself and find his balance and think for himself how it all feels, because at the end of the day its him who is supposed to be doing the work.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply  Actually he prefers to pick up left canter out hacking and I don't tend to faff with him too much, i just let him get on with it! It's the school that we seem to have a problem with, he goes all stuffy and backward but think its in both of our heads now, he seems to go better once he's loosened off a bit. Think I will leave the walk to canter for a while, it seems to stress us both out and no need to do it, i'll use something else to strengthen his bum instead!


----------

